

Designing Fail-Fast Error Handling - noelwelsh
http://underscore.io/blog/posts/2015/02/23/designing-fail-fast-error-handling.html

======
davegurnell
This is a follow-up to this previous submission on error handling in Scala:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9043721](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9043721)

The post generated some good discussion on HN and Reddit:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2vr6bi/error_ha...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2vr6bi/error_handling_without_throwing_your_hands_up/)

